# Project: Fix the old busted up guitar!



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all,

I've got an LTD MH-201 from my "metal" days. It is about 15 years old and has definitely seen its day. Here are some "before" pictures:









http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx143/jbealsrmt/Before-Front_zps3f43e03c.jpg?t=1394475636









http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx143/jbealsrmt/Before-Back_zps92600db8.jpg?t=1394475648

I want to re-finish it, give it a good fret job to make it playable, and perhaps sell it but I have several questions before I start.

1) When I stopped playing metal, I used the guitar for a ton of creative modifications and experiments. Multiple different wiring and pickup configurations, built-in wireless system (with a HORRIBLE free-hand routing job), and it has had MANY large gouges and scratches from tool damage (among other things). I can fix most of the issues, but I'd like to re-fill the cavity that was routed out for the wireless (roughly 2"x3" at 1" depth). I don't want to just cram in a ton of wood filler. What would be the best way to fill it?

2) I've done fretwork and minor finishing touch ups before, but this will be my first time fully re-finishing a guitar (body and neck). Any suggestions on what paint to use and what the best finishing process would be without a spray booth?

3) There is a TON of string buzz on various parts of the fretboard because of the copious abuse of the E-minor scale. Some of the frets outside that scale look like they've never been played! lol The worn frets are worn down fairly low. Before I take the time to level/crown the frets, I'm curious what the general thoughts are on how low is too low. At what point do you decide you should just pop the frets out and re-fret it entirely?

I'll keep the project going in here with picture updates and stuff...

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

To fill in your cavity, I suggest making a plug out of the same material as the body (make sure the plug material is nice and dry!!!). You should be able to make this thing so it just fits tight. Then simply apply glue to all sides and bottom and fill in the gaps (if any) with filler. This technique is used frequently in furniture making where old reclaimed lumber is used (barn boards etc..) with missing knots or other defects. 

Hades Roasted Maple


----------



## skorpian34 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the finish on that guitar. Any update on your project ?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

skorpian34 said:


> Love the finish on that guitar. Any update on your project ?


lol I don't even remember making this thread.

Sadly, a lot of other things came up right around the time I made the original post. Bought a house, shifted careers, opened a new business, etc. That guitar is still in pieces in a drawer with other personal projects on the back burner.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi;

If it was mine, I would pop the frets out and re-fret it, after sanding and refinishing the fretboard. Now about the body, I would do exactly what Hades Roasted Maple suggested above. I can do your neck if you want. PM me if interested.

Regards


----------

